# Ramen Pie!



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

This is a great snack that I learned about when I was a poor bachelor. Make sur you do not have to have your cholesterol levels checked the next day! :r

*Ramen Noodle Pie*

*Ingredients:*
2 packages of your favorite Ramen Noodles
Jalapeno slices
Chopped pickle (the hot pickles are best but a regular dill wil work)
2 Slim Jims (or Lil Smokey sausages X8) cut into 1/8 inch slices
Shredded cheddar chees (or any shreddd cheese you like
Chopped tomatoes, onions, and green peppers (or just used the canned mix)
1 can of Cheez Wiz
1 Bag of Doritos (or crackers)
1 Ziploc bag

*Instructions:*

Take 2 packages of Ramen Noodles (whatever flavor you prefer). Crush the brick until all the noodles are loose. Pour the noodles into the Ziploc bag and add the seasoning packets.

Add some shredded cheese, tomato, onion, green pepper, jalapeno, pickle and the meat. Close the bag and get everything all mixed up.

Pour a little bit of very hot water into the bag and work it into the mixture. Keep adding the hot water until the mixture is wet but not soupy.

Close bag and lay flat on counter using your hands to pat down the mixture until it is about 1/2 to 1 inch thick all over.

Let sit covered with a towel about 15 minutes. When the mixture feels firm to the touch take a knife and cut open the bag. If you attempt to remove the pie from the bag it may fall apart but that is ok too.

Spread Cheeze Wiz all over the top and then sprinkle with some crumbled up Fritos or Doritos.

Dip into it with your Doritos or crackers and enjoy!

Refrigerate any leftovers and reheat in the microwave.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Any pics of this creation? I am almost scared to imagine what this looks like.


----------



## jledou (Jul 18, 2008)

:shocked: ummmm I won't knock it until I try it but ... umm yeah....


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

I got chest pains just reading that. :faint:


----------



## suretolose (Jul 8, 2009)

You have got to be kidding me


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

I donno man... Sounds pretty sketchy to me!:tape2:

Ahhh who am I kidding... I'd tear it up if I was hungry enough!:biggrin1:

Kinda reminds me of the "Twinkie Weiner Sandwich" from the Weird Al Yankovic movie "UHF" for some reason.:lol:

CLICK HERE!!!-->YouTube - UHF: Twinkie Wiener Sandwich<--CLICK HERE!!!

God I loved that movie!:biglaugh:


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

I've eaten much worse than this on Boy Scout trips!

When I was a batchelor, I can remember going thru cabinets and making far scarier concoctions!

Sounds pretty good...heart attack in a bowl, but good!

When you get down to catalina dressing packets and stale saltines, you know you're a broke bachelor!


----------



## blueeyedbum (Nov 9, 2008)

I went to chef school and was a chef in restaurants for over 15 years. 

Gotta tell you Donnie, that one wouldnt make it on the heart healthy menu. 

I could maybe see it if you threw away the cheese whiz and replaced it with some warm nacho cheese sauce.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I have already eaten a bit of it is the reason why it is not solid.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

:shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked:

Big Poppa... Honestly... That doesn't look like something that should be eaten... But rather something that has *already *been ate!!!uke:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Haahahaaahaahaahaahaaa! Oh___ Man____! That is classic!!

Thanks Donnie you Rock!!! :thumb:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

On a similar note... I was (very hungary) in South Korea, in a remote mountain region, and would raid duck nests for eggs and cook them with ramen over a kerosine heater....

Those were some BIG-ASS eggs!!

*GRUB!!!!!* :hungry:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

P.S.

*Pass the Ramen Pie!!!*


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

This is a recipe I'm gonig to hold for Gulf Coast Hurricane season.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

mc2712 said:


> This is a recipe I'm gonig to hold for Gulf Coast Hurricane season.


Haaahaahahaaahaahaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

The uglier it is, the better it tastes. At first glance, I thought it was a pile of maggots!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Shouldn't this be over in the "Marijuana & Cigars" thread?


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I have seen this being made for years, in fact for about 18 years!!!! But where I have seen it they call it "Spread" instead of Ramen Pie. And you may even catch them drinking houch with it, after cooling it down by hanging it in the toilet bowl. Thats right the inmates make this stuff all the time in the county jail! Thanks but no thanks. I would rather get two tacos form Jack In The Box for a dollar LOL


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm pretty sure my son's would go nuts over that. I might make it this weekend since the wife is out of town. Bachelor chow!


----------



## ncstogie (Oct 24, 2008)

maggots rule!!!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Big Poppa: You sir, are a diety! (intentional misspelling!) Dude, as soon as I get new tires on my car, I'm coming down to SC for some of that big plate of awesome!


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

eyesack said:


> Big Poppa: You sir, are a diety! (intentional misspelling!) Dude, as soon as I get new tires on my car, I'm coming down to SC for some of that big plate of awesome!


Dang Issac, you ever sleep?! LOL!

I am getting kind of hungry re-reading this thread...


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

haha, I think I'll be sleeping tonight. I've definitely got some kind of nasty bug... =\ Feel like crap.


----------



## Delsana (Sep 14, 2009)

First off, I don't do vegetables, or anything not kosher.

Second:

.... u ....

You meant to make this in the late April Fools thread... right?


----------

